# First time taking the pup hunting



## Joe05785 (Mar 12, 2007)

Well as soon as I get back from this worthless military training down in Alabama, I plan on taking my 8 month old lab out with me to get him a little experience. My first question is, what is the best way to hide him? I dont have a mutt hutt and I really dont want to use one for his first time out. I want to keep him close to me. Am I better off to try and hide him right behind my blind with a few decoys? Or should I let him jump inside the blind with me? My only concern with that is having the muzzle so close to him when I shoot, I dont want to damage his hearing. Any other advice you can give me would be much appreciated. I am planning on hunting by myself and only shooting one bird at a time so he doesnt get confused. Thanks in advance for your input and save some birds for me when i get back.

Joe


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

The first thing to do is to make sure that you have properly introduced your pup to guns.

Assuming that you took those steps, I would say put him behind you with some goose shells. When my pup was little I tied him into the lay out blind with me. In hind sight I would have used a dog stake and tied him behind my blind so the blasts would not be going off in his ears.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

If you have a flagging hole just hold onto his collar next to you. Have a FB in front of him or some shells.

If you have a dog vest this will help break up his outline as well from the air.

IMO Never have him in the blind with you.....Dangerous for all. Muzzle blast for dog, he hits your gun while you shoot, he jumps in front of barrel, he bumps gun inside of blind, etc. Many problems could happen.

Hope this has helped.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The best thing you could do is have a good friend who is an excellent shot do the shooting and you sit back about 5-10 yards behind him ( and the muzzle blast) with the dog where the dog can see what happens then you send the dog for retrieves. Get your friend to pledge to only take good shots so he only has to shoot once per bird.

Keep doing that until you are sure the pup understands the picture. Make it a training exercise. Then you will have adog for many years and not a problem that needs fixing.

This is dependent on the fact that the dog has atleast basic retrieve training, obedience, and some intro to the gun as described in the stickys. If he doenst then I wouldn't take the dog hunting until he does.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Keep him tied on a 1' lead and staked to the ground next to you. Down him and cover him with a small piece of camo netting. Make sure he sees all the birds coming in and understands why you are shooting. Don't send him for a crippled goose; get it yourself. It's not worth bird-shying him over. Crippled ducks are fine. If you're determined to do it alone, that's the way to do it. I fully agree with Bobman though; have someone else along and you handle the dog only while he does the shooting. Take someone that can shoot. :-?


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

better yet, find a friend in the same situation and take turns. you both end up winning.


----------



## Joe05785 (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks for all of your advice, it is much appreciated. Do you have any high energy treats that you give him while hunting or is this not a major concern on his first few hunting trips because he wont be retriving as many birds? My dog has been trained to guns and loves birds. I just hope he is still as interested when i get back because my wife has not been working with him as much since I have been down here in alabama for the last month.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

They don't need treat's while hunting. Sharing your sandwich at lunch will be sufficient.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

the treats are not necessary and he wont forget anything in a month or a year for that matter.

When I was in the Army my dogs didn't see me for a year at a time they went hunting when I came home and never missed a beat.

Good luck and the training you are getting will not be awaste of time learning anything is never a waste of time.

Too bad the service couldnt send you in the end of january when Alabama weather would be appreciated :lol:


----------

